# [ODMP] Val Verde County Sheriff's Department, Texas ~ June 30, 2006



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

A Lieutenant with the Val Verde County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on June 30, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18355*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Lieutenant James Lee Sunderland 
*Val Verde County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Friday, June 30, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 18 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 30, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Charged w/Criminally Negligent Homicide

Lieutenant James Sunderland was killed in a three-vehicle accident on U.S. Highway 90, about five miles east of Laughlin Air Force Base.

Lieutenant Sunderland and his son, also a deputy with the Val Verde Sheriff's Office, who was driving the patrol car, were involved in the wreck while en route to San Antonio to pick up two prisoners.

Their patrol car was traveling east on U.S. Highway 90 about four miles east of Laughlin Air Force Base main gate at about 2 p.m. when a construction company truck clipped the rear passenger side of the patrol car. The impact caused it to spin into oncoming traffic, where it was struck broadside by a sports utility vehicle traveling west on U.S. Highway 90.

The driver of the sports utility vehicle and Lieutenant Sunderland's son were transported to the Val Verde Regional Medical Center. Lieutenant Sunderland was pronounced dead at the scene.

Agency Contact Information
Val Verde County Sheriff's Department
P. O. Box 1201
Del Rio, TX 78841

Phone: (830) 774-7513

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

